# Walleye questions



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

i saw something about walleye in the Grand so i was wondering if you guys could help me out. I've never caught a walleye and really wanna yet dont have boat access. so my first question is.. I've heard walleye come into the Grand river is this true? if so when and where are places to catch em Headlands pier, Fairport pier?And any tips baits or rigs for catchin them would be much appreciated also 

Thanks
Jake


----------

